# Looking for an Anatolian



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

I am in need of an Anatolian anyone know anyone with pups or adult trained dogs in or near western Washingon? I don't mind going to Tri Cities or even Spokane if need be.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

check the anatolian rescues. They can usually arrange for transportation for dogs to go anywhere. Welcome to the National Anatolian Shepherd Network http://www.asdrl.org/ I know one of them has two dogs in washington state right now. Also check the breed clubs....they usually have a list of breeders ASDCA.ORG


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

This woman is in Oregon and has stock directly from Turkey.
Anatolian Shepherd Breeder Anatolian Puppies Turkish Shepherds


----------



## Faithful (Jul 15, 2011)

We have Akc Registered Anatolian Shepherd puppies
Home - www.livestockguardianangels.com


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

It's tough to find them in our area. 

The next litter, I'm Keeping a couple pups for ME.


----------



## citxmech (Dec 26, 2011)

Try Andrew Johnston over at Olympic Dogs in the Port Townsend.


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

We got a pup from Oregon Julie a HT member, we are very satisfied with Lady.


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

ONG2 said:


> We got a pup from Oregon Julie a HT member, we are very satisfied with Lady.



Thanks, glad she is doing the job for you. Her litter sister is available to the right home


----------



## Looking4ewes (Apr 30, 2006)

@OJ:

I went to your website and your dogs look amazing.


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

Looking4ewes said:


> @OJ:
> 
> I went to your website and your dogs look amazing.


Thanks, that is just the Parsons. I have not made a big effort to do anything for our LGD because I don't plan on breeding too many litters of them. Too hard to place them correctly. The terriers are difficult enough to do a good job with, LGD are much more difficult.

I was serious in the previous post about having a litter sister to Lady that is available for sale. She has been with goats and sheep. Won't be a real big ***** when she is mature, guessing about 80 lbs, but has shown lots of good livestock bonding and is protective of her stock. We had planned on keeping her, but truly don't need another one at this point. She is 3/4 ASD & 1/4 Kuvasz. She has been handled, but is not a pet by any stretch.


----------

